# Albus pop-art style



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm a photomanipulator (which is a fancy word for messing around in photoshop and putting images together) and I had seen some brightly colored pet portraits and wanted to try my own.

We have an in progress, not finished image which I just liked and then the final image attached there.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey very good  photoshop you say


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Hehe, very cool manipulation... I <3 photoshop


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

thanks and yes, photoshop. haha.


----------

